# This Makes me Sad



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

If you want to see something that will make you cry have a look at what the pool company is doing to my backyard and my beautiful Zoysia. The ONLY upside to this is planning the recovery and adding some more grass in my backyard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It'll recover and fill back in. You'll be left with an beautiful pool surrounded by an awesome yard you won't be afraid to walk around in barefooted.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Good time to think about clipping control around the future pool deck and avoiding the pool! Will save you more pain in the long run


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

I'll probably have them level it with dirt and then add sod on top of that. Its hard to tell in the picture, but its uneven with large holes. You should see the pile of stuff to the right of the picture. They are going to have fun when I make them remove ever ounce of base rock from my backyard.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That Central Texas caliche is no joke!


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> That Central Texas caliche is no joke!


I have 2-3 inches of dirt and then Caliche. The guy who dug that hole for the pool had a fun time. I just wish they cared about my grass as much as I care about my grass. I do have grand plans to expand my grass in the backyard and adjust the sprinkler system. I even hope to run a zone of my irrigation off my rain barrels. We'll see. On a positive note, the TifTuf up front is still green and beautiful.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't worry about the grass. I would love to have a destroyed yard if I was having a pool built! The grass will recover quicker than expected. It will also get some extra water here and there with splashing in the pool  .


----------



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

You think yours is bad? Mine got devastated. Like Scott Sterlings face 🤣


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh man. I feel your pain. They destroyed all around my pool and destroyed grass, sprinkler system, etc......And they are taking forever!


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Making progress now! The workers who put the dirt out were amazed that I was out there w/ my trusty lawn level following behind them as they spread the dirt. I fixed about 1/3 of the sprinkler system today. Hoping some Zoysia peaks through the dirt since its been pretty warm here. No freezing temps forecast for a while.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

That is going to be awesome! I don't have a yard for a pool. So I'll stick with the 300 dollar 16ft x 48-inch Coleman oval-shaped pool that sits on my patio off the grass. 
Congrats. I hear everyone say getting a pool installed is chaotic and stressful.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Little update. I'm starting to see a few sprigs of grass poke through the dirt. Come on 80 degrees! Lets do this.


----------



## franktiberi (7 mo ago)

How does it look now? How many hours of direct sunlight does your El Toro get per day?


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Trying my best to keep it alive in 100+ and no rain....Here is my backyard currently.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Very nice recovery and transformation!


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I bet your sadness disappears when it's 100+ and you need to cool off now. Jokes aside, the pool looks great and the lawn recovered well. I appreciate the planters surrounding the pool. It gives a nice touch


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

I do enjoy a dip in the pool after doing yard work  Right now I'm enhancing my septic system spray heads to cover parts of the yard that take a butt whipping from the sun. Watering only once a week means I'm out there alot hand watering the spots that take full sun most of the day. Wish I could put the same grass out back as I have up front (TifTuf), but there is just too much shade in the back. I'm slowing going to add more grass in a few places in Sept/Oct when the heat dies down.

Each of the planters has a drip line from the irrigation system. I ran a poly line around the edge of the pool so my wife can have beautiful plants with minimal hand watering.


----------

